# Standard RCI vs RCI Platinum



## tgenerso (Jul 3, 2017)

Thinking of switching to RCI platinum and was just curious what you guys thought?  Is it worth it?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 3, 2017)

Not really.  You can have multiple OG searches going without paying the exchange fee upfront which I believe you have to do for each OG search otherwise.  You get Restaurant.com cert monthly.  If you have RCI points you get an extra year 3 instead of 2 to use the points without paying extra.  You can request upgrades if they appear 14 days or fewer- no charge.  Without platinum you can request and pay if you get upgraded.  Upgrades rarely happen during that period unless you travel off season in areas with abundant inventory.  Even then the difference at time of booking is usually only 2-3 tpu's so if you know you want a larger unit you might as well just book it that way.


----------



## valleri (Jul 3, 2017)

I agree.  I have upgraded, but will not do so again.  The only "real" value seems to be the restaurant certificate, but the restaurants are very limited.  The one I used nearby stopped subscribing to it, so that's that.  I have never gotten an upgrade over the course of dozens of requests, and having an ongoing search without prepaying seems to be a dubious benefit.  You will either prepay and get the resort or get your money back if you cancel the search anyway.


----------



## Panina (Jul 3, 2017)

I did get a resort upgrade once but it was off season. Overall I do not think RCI platinum it is worth the extra money.


----------



## missyrcrews (Jul 3, 2017)

tgenerso said:


> Thinking of switching to RCI platinum and was just curious what you guys thought?  Is it worth it?


I do it because we book several extra vacations a year.  Platinum members get 10% off those.  Makes the extra cost a wash for us....my discounts usually equal or exceed the cost of the membership.  I also like having access to the sales a day early....that's when we do most of our bookings.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 3, 2017)

In RCI Points, Platinum members can use 50% of your points toward car rentals, and that has worked well for us because I pay for the points and haven't been using them all lately.  We had RCI Points building up, and the car rental rates are generally lower than Costco.  It's been good to use those.  

Next year I will have rolled over points from the past few years, and I will have, believe it or not, nearly one million RCI Points.  I decided not to let RCI have my Presidential Villas at Plantation Resort units for next year.  I will be renting them because I don't need more points.  We only own 5 converted weeks, but those points build quickly, when you don't use them.  

You would not believe how many TPU's we have in weeks.


----------



## Jan M. (Jul 4, 2017)

We are points owners and have enough points that we can go a lot! For us the platinum benefits are certainly worth the additional money. They no longer do the monthly restaurant certificates. Weeks owners can't use some of the better benefits so being platinum might not be worth the additional expense for them. According to the RCI website they will be introducing some new platinum benefits in August but haven't said what they are yet.




* City Attractions *
Save 20% off things to do when you travel with a Go City Card multi-attraction pass. Passes include admission to top attractions, tours, museums, and more in 11 popular destinations for one low price. Pay nothing at the gate. More choices, more savings.




* Complimentary Unit Upgrades & Changes *
Here’s how it works: when you book your confirmed Exchange vacation, you’ll have the opportunity to receive Complimentary Unit Upgrades and Resort Changes. Just let us know you’re interested in a unit upgrade or resort change. Within two weeks of check-in, if one of the resorts you’ve specified, or a bigger unit at your confirmed resort becomes available, we’ll change your reservation and provide you with the details.




* Savings Dollars *
Earn Savings Dollars on select RCI transactions you already do (like paying exchange fees and renewing your RCI® subscribing membership).Then it’s up to you how you redeem them – hotel stays, home electronics, fashion, wine (where legally available to ship), jewelry, sporting goods, dining certificates and more.*




* Priority Access *
Get exclusive access to exchange vacations at select hotels and resorts before they’re made available to standard RCI® subscribing members for exchange.




* RCI Platinum Points Extension *
Get more time to enjoy your Points! As an RCI Platinum member, who is also an RCI Points® member, you are eligible to extend your unused Points for Two Use Years, as compared to standard RCI members who can extend their Points for only One Use Year, when they pay the same applicable fee. While extended Points expire at the end of a Third Use Year for standard RCI members, RCI Platinum members will enjoy a Fourth Use Year with no additional fee.




*10% Discount on Extra VacationsSM getaways and Last CallSM Vacations*
Enjoy an additional 10% off all your Extra VacationsSM getaways and Last CallSM Vacations — even those already on sale.*




* Free Ongoing Search *
Can’t find the vacation you’re looking for right now? We’ll keep a lookout for you 24/7 and you won’t be charged your exchange fee until we find a match!





*Free On-Hold Vacations*
Not quite ready to book? We’ll hold your vacation for you without a fee while you iron out those last minute details.





*Platinum Previews*
RCI Platinum members have first dibs on Extra VacationsSM getaways sales! With RCI Platinum membership, see (and book) Extra Vacations getaways sales one day earlier than standard RCI




*RCI®Points Partner Program*
Make your Points go farther! RCI Platinum members, who are RCI Points members, can use more of their annual Points allocation when booking travel – 50% of your annual Points allotment, rather than 33% for standard RCI members.




* Platinum Cruise Exchange *
RCI Platinum members still receive an extra $25USD off per cabin towards the purchase of select cruises (and can enjoy this benefit on an unlimited number of cabins, so bring along the whole family!)





*Priority Answer*
RCI Platinum members who call 1.866.545.7205 get quicker access to our knowledgeable guides. Enjoy fast answers from the RCI Platinum experts who are waiting to help you with your vacation planning!





*Free Points Transfers *
Know an RCI Points member that could use additional Points? Lucky them! Now RCI Platinum members no longer pay a Points transfer fee, so transfer away!




*RCI Platinum® Guided Vacations *
Looking to explore exotic locales? Or do you want
to visit renowned golf, ski, and spa destinations in the U.S.? Either way, we’ve got a vacation tour for you! Plus, RCI Platinum members receive an extra $25USD per couple towards the purchase of select tours, as compared to standard RCI members.


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 5, 2017)

In previous years I was able to book Hilton Hotel in Chicago and Washington DC and Hyatt in San Diego and Monterey. Haven't seen anything like that recently and plan to let my Platinum expire this month.


----------



## Panina (Jul 5, 2017)

With the platinum I have at times seen a resort with a "P".  Usually these are not timeshares but hotels that you are trading into.  Only have seen these for off season.


----------



## Free2Roam (Jul 7, 2017)

Jan M. said:


> <snip> They no longer do the monthly restaurant certificates.<snip>



Actually you can use your Savings Dollars to get one restaurant certificate each month. I just discovered that last month and received one from my points account and another from my linked weeks account. 

As others have mentioned, I see some benefit to platinum. I often use the 10% discount on extra vacations and last call vacations, so I've been getting my money's worth. I have not yet received any unit upgrades. 

My platinum level is paid for 3 more years... waiting to see what changes are implemented next month with the higher platinum membership fee.


----------



## Eric B (Jul 8, 2017)

One other thing that platinum does for you is allow you to book at some resorts that aren't available to RCI standard members.  For example, I was just able to book a 2 BR suite at Grand Luxxe Nuevo Vallarta for the exchange fee of $239 plus 400 RCI points for this September; typically Grand Luxxe doesn't exchange in RCI, but you can get it in the Priority Access portion if you're platinum.  The cost is much lower than it ordinarily is for usage fees if you're a Grand Luxxe owner (I am), and 400 points is a pittance.  For me, the savings on this vacation alone will cover the cost for Platinum for a number of years, plus I get the Savings Dollars for restaurant certificates and can use the points I saved towards airfare or rental cars.  They've still got a 1BR in Priority Access in October for 225 RCI points if anyone is interested; for the other Vidanta properties you typically get charged an extra $11/person-day for adults staying there, but it's still much lower than the typical usage fees, which vary by unit and by contract from owner to owner.  Right now, platinum is working for me.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 8, 2017)

FreeIn2010 said:


> Actually you can use your Savings Dollars to get one restaurant certificate each month. I just discovered that last month and received one from my points account and another from my linked weeks account.


Well, that is good news.  We actually do use those sometimes.  Thank your for posting!


----------



## mpeter15 (Sep 19, 2017)

Any updates as to what changes were made to Platinum membership? Everybody seemed to be waiting for August to see.


----------



## Eric B (Sep 19, 2017)

Web site says the changes will be effective next week.  The only specific thing I saw was discounted guest certificates.


----------



## Renee Harold (Apr 25, 2018)

Is there any discount codes to upgrade to platinum status?


----------



## Free2Roam (Apr 25, 2018)

Renee Harold said:


> Is there any discount codes to upgrade to platinum status?


I've never seen discounts (except maybe on multi-year memberships...I can't recall for sure), but they do prorate based on your use year end date. (unless that's changed in the past couple years). So you could try it out for your current year.


----------



## Renee Harold (Apr 25, 2018)

Thank you.   I thought I had seen something for buy one year and get the second year free, but I can't find it now.


----------

